# Briggs & Stratton 123K02-0193-E1 problems



## lazerking9 (Aug 20, 2011)

When I went to mow my lawn this week, my lawn mower wouldn't run right. I've had it for a few years, and have taken good care of it. It starts and runs, but it is a little rough, very loud, and nowhere near the speed it used to be. When I looked at the spark plug after it ran a minute or two, it was covered in something like carbon dust- something that in other engines means the carb needs adjusting. Is this what is wrong? Where/how do i adjust it?

Model 123K02-0193-E1. Fresh oil change, new spark plug, fresh gas, clean air filter.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

There is no adjustment on this carburator, but you can remove the main jet (brass bolt holding the bowl on) and clean it with some carb cleaner and a bread twisty wire. You can look it up here. It would be a good idea to let some fresh gas run out of the bottom then pinch the fuel line to stop the gas from making to big of a mess.

You probably have a condensation bubble of water built up in the bowl. It's a common occurrence in carburators.


----------

